# Pb avec le logiciel de scan HP suite mise à niveau Mavericks



## Chaberton (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous ceux qui me liront.
A la suite de la mise à niveau de ML vers Mavericks sur mon MBA mi-2012, j'ai un soucis pour scanner des documents avec un tout en un HP (C5280). Le scanner démarre bien, et l'image s'affiche à l'écran. Mais ensuite impossible de l'enregistrer, que ce soit sous forme PDF ou image. Le fichier créé est illisible. Le pb est le même sur une autre photosmart HP. 
Par ailleurs je peux tout à fait créer un PDF à partir d'une page web.
J'ai tenté de désinstaller le logiciel et de le réinstaller. J'ai réparer les permissions. Rien n'y fait pour l'instant.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ? 
Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------

Pardon, j'ai oublié de mentionner que la mise à jour logicielle a été faite.


----------



## flippy (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour. As-tu essayé avec _Transfert d'Images_ ?......


----------



## Chaberton (30 Octobre 2013)

Merci de ta réponse.
Je ne connaissais pas Transfert d'Images.
Mon scanner apparaît alors dans la colonne de gauche, mais le message "Echec de l'ouverture de session sur l'appareil" apparaît dans la fenêtre principale. Je ne trouve rien dans les menus qui me parle pour résoudre ce problème.
Par ailleurs la fonction imprimante de l'appareil fonctionne parfaitement.
D'autres idées ? 
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

Débranche ton imprimante, mets la hors tension. Eteint et rallume ta machine, quand elle est stable, re-branche ton imprimante, mets la sous tension ...

Sinon as-tu fais les traditionnels : réparation des permissions, mises à jours ?


----------



## Chaberton (30 Octobre 2013)

Merci Albert.
Le redémarrage du mac et du scanner ne change pas le problème.
Oui j'ai fait les mises à jour logicielles et réparé les permissions.
Peut-être HP va prochainement refaire une mise à jour.
Je continue à chercher. Toutes les idées seront bienvenues.


----------



## zuuluu (4 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai exactement le même problème. Espérons que HP se presse un peu 

Bonne journée


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Novembre 2013)

Pour bon nombres de machines, HP Scan et les logiciels HP sont à proscrire depuis 10.7.

Pour ces modèles, dont la C5280, Hewlett-Packard ne fournit plus de logiciels autres que via la mise à jour Apple.

Rendez-vous sur le support HP et consultez les logiciels disponibles pour votre modèle. Si vous ne trouvez rien au-delà de Snow Leopard, inutile d'attendre quoique ce soit.

Vous pouvez numériser par Transfert d'image ou via Aperçu si votre matériel est compatible.

Liste des matériels supportés au 15 octobre 2013 : OS X : logiciels pour imprimantes et scanners disponibles par téléchargement


----------



## Chaberton (5 Novembre 2013)

Merci Moonwalker pour ta participation.
Ni Transfert d'images ni aperçu ne fonctionne. J'ai consulté la liste dont tu as joint le lien : effectivement le matériel ne semble plus pris en charge.
Dommage. Sous ML tout fonctionnait bien.
J'ai un rdv demain au Genius Bar dans un Apple Store. Sait-on jamais.
Je vous tiendrai au courant. 
Ça sent l'achat d'un nouvel appareil . Mais pas de HP !!
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2013)

Chaberton a dit:


> Ça sent l'achat d'un nouvel appareil . Mais pas de HP !!
> Bonne journée à tous.



HP comme tous les autres fabricants, ont à tour de rôle des appareils qu'il ne soutiennent plus au fil des OS à venir 

Ceux qui ne changent pas d'OS peuvent garder certains anciens appareils très longtemps, à moins que le format des cartouches, ou que le compteur de ces machines ne mettent un terme à leur utilisation.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Novembre 2013)

La Photosmart C5280 fait partie de la C5200 série et devrait être supportée.

Réinitialiser le système d'impression
OS X Mountain Lion: Réinitialiser le système d?impression

puis procéder ainsi : Les bases du Mac : réaliser une impression sous OS X Mountain Lion et OS X Lion


----------



## Froggy86 (6 Novembre 2013)

Je pense que j'ai le même pb avec mon HP Photosmart 5520 : scan à partir du mac possible, par contre à partir de l'imprimante vers le mac, il ne semble pas le trouver que se soit en wifi ou via USB. Cela fait penser à un pb de pare-feu, mais j'en ai pas. Cela fonctionnait parfaitement en Lion. J'ai essayé de rebooter ma box, au cas où.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

Froggy86 a dit:


> Je pense que j'ai le même pb avec mon HP Photosmart 5520 : scan à partir du mac possible, par contre à partir de l'imprimante vers le mac, il ne semble pas le trouver que se soit en wifi ou via USB. Cela fait penser à un pb de pare-feu, mais j'en ai pas. Cela fonctionnait parfaitement en Lion. J'ai essayé de rebooter ma box, au cas où.



Bonjour,

Tu indiques Windows XP comme OS ... ?
Si tu es avec Mac OS, essaye de refaire la connexion avec ta machine


----------



## Froggy86 (7 Novembre 2013)

Mille excuses, c'est corrigé . Il était temps.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2013)

Froggy86 a dit:


> Mille excuses, c'est corrigé . Il était temps.



Quelques liens pour avancer :

Téléchargements de pilotes et logiciels Imprimante e-Tout-en-Un HP Photosmart 5520 | Support HP® (pilotes pour 10.9) 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...dlc=fr&lc=fr&os=4159&product=5157536&sw_lang= (pilotes pour 10.9) téléchargement

Forum des utilisateurs HP - Forum des utilisateurs HP (pour des variantes)


----------



## Chaberton (7 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir.
Retour de chez Apple : pas de solution. Attendre une mise à jour de HP. 
J'avais déjà essayé le lien vers le téléchargement des pilotes HP : il renvoie sur une page en anglais indiquant la marche à suivre, mais point de fichier à télécharger. 
Je vais téléphoner à la hotline HP pour éclaircissement.
Je reviendrai donner suite.
Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## Chaberton (8 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour.
Appel à l'assistance HP : rien à faire, l'imprimante est trop ancienne (2008) et n'est plus supportée. Rien à faire à part changer d'imprimante.
Merci à tous ceux qui ont réfléchis au problème. 
Bonne journée.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

Elle doit être amortie après 5 ans cette machine, non!! :rateau:


----------



## Chaberton (8 Novembre 2013)

Oui bien sûr, elle est bien amortie.
Mais pour un appareil qui fonctionnait parfaitement, c'est un peu dommage que les programmeurs d'HP n'ai pas écrit une ligne de codes pur Mavericks. Si ça marche on n'est pas obligé de consommer à fond, surtout que j'achetais l'encre à prix d'or comme tout le monde, et que je restais client. 
Mais comme ce n'est pas mon premier différent avec cette marque je vais aller voir ailleurs. Ce ne sera peut être pas mieux, mais ça soulage 
Bref, l'intérêt pour les utilisateurs du forum, c'est de savoir qu'une C5280 n'est pas compatible Mavericks.
Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2013)

Chaberton a dit:


> Oui bien sûr, elle est bien amortie.
> Mais pour un appareil qui fonctionnait parfaitement, c'est un peu dommage que les programmeurs d'HP n'ai pas écrit une ligne de codes pur Mavericks. Si ça marche on n'est pas obligé de consommer à fond, surtout que j'achetais l'encre à prix d'or comme tout le monde, et que je restais client.
> Mais comme ce n'est pas mon premier différent avec cette marque je vais aller voir ailleurs. Ce ne sera peut être pas mieux, mais ça soulage
> *Bref, l'intérêt pour les utilisateurs du forum, c'est de savoir qu'une C5280 n'est pas compatible Mavericks.*
> Bonne nuit à tous.



Ce qui n'est pas démontré.

J'ai une HP Photosmart de 2005 et elle fonctionne sur Mavericks (impression et scan via Aperçu et Transfert d'image). HP ne propose rien de plus que pour ta C5280.

Désinstalle les logiciels HP à la con et essaye d'installer ceci : HP Printer Drivers v.2.16.1 for OS X


----------



## Froggy86 (9 Novembre 2013)

Merci Albert-r. 
   J'avais essayé tes suggestions, y compris rebooter ma box ( j'utilise l'imprimante en wifi).
   Je l'ai testé également sur MacBook Air de 2013 : pareil.

   Sur le forum HP, j'ai trouvé ceci ( j'utilise la méthode 3 ) :

Photosmart 5520 - Numériser avec Maverick - Forum des utilisateurs HP - 314479


  @+


----------



## Chaberton (9 Novembre 2013)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce qui n'est pas démontré.
> 
> J'ai une HP Photosmart de 2005 et elle fonctionne sur Mavericks (impression et scan via Aperçu et Transfert d'image). HP ne propose rien de plus que pour ta C5280.
> 
> Désinstalle les logiciels HP à la con et essaye d'installer ceci : HP Printer Drivers v.2.16.1 for OS X



Ah ben voilà ! Tu vois quand tu veux 
Merci infiniment Moonwalker, tu m'as trouvé la solution. Ça fonctionne avec une PSC1510 qui refusait d'obtempérer. Je tente dès mardi à mon bureau sur la C5280. Ça devrait le faire...
Tu m'as évité l'achat d'une imprimante-scanner de plus.
A bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures...


----------



## Chaberton (12 Novembre 2013)

Parfait aujourd'hui sur ma C5280.
Merci à tous ceux qui ont participé, en particulier à Moonwalker.
Mon problème est résolu.


----------



## sunnlight (15 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour 

Chez moi c'est idem j'ai une hp 4380, HP n'a plus de pilote depuis 10,6 pour ce modèle. Les Maj d'apple ne résolvent pas le problème alors je scanne avec le logiciel d'imprimante intégré au mac depuis préférence systèmes

Bonne journée


----------

